
All Unicode chars sorted alphabetically [slow page render] - rhythmvs
https://gist.github.com/rhythmus/f25c2f31ffeb49d1930112e0032c8bee
======
rhythmvs
alphabetical sort != numerical sort

Developers take note: Unicode Collation Algorithm (UCA)…

As discussed on [https://forum.glyphsapp.com/t/unicode-collation-to-
alphabeti...](https://forum.glyphsapp.com/t/unicode-collation-to-
alphabetically-sort-glyphs-e-g-coptic/8624)

------
NVRM
Check out this snippet i use to made:
[https://codepen.io/Nico_KraZhtest/pen/mWzXqy](https://codepen.io/Nico_KraZhtest/pen/mWzXqy)

You will see a very larger list, unicode 10

~~~
exikyut
Thanks. My first thought when I saw this was "....and that's it?(!)"

Warning: This one takes about 10 seconds to render on my i3-3220. Chrome/other
tabs are still usable, this one just turns white for a bit.

...And it does _not_ scroll quickly. Haha

I'm also mildly impressed at how many rectangles I'm getting - I have the Noto
font set installed...

